# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Renascer de Novo - 400l

## Hugo Duarte

Boas pessoal,

Já há cerca de 3 anos que tenho um aquário misto (sps, lps e moles) mas os azares não me têm largado.
O último, ainda a decorrer, foi o suficiente para encher o aquário com dinoflagelados/diatomáceas, RTN em quase todos os SPS e até mesmo os moles estão todos mirrados. Não obstante, 2 anthias também morreram... Não está mesmo fácil!

Acho que esta foto consegue ilustrar bem o problema.



Bom, então depois de falar com um grande mestre dos aquários, foi-me sugerido que desmontasse o aquário, lavasse a RV e areão muito bem, ciclar tudo de novo com calminha e depois repovoar o aquário.

Como a minha vida profissional anda em grande revolução, a sugestão dada foi também no sentido de tentar algo menos exigente e que ainda assim permitisse não desistir do hobbie. A ideia é de algo só com LPS e moles. Não deixa de ser um desafio bem porreiro.

Estou a iniciar este tópico para tentar perceber de que forma vou por isto a funcionar. Já tenho alguns equipamentos mas preciso da vossa ajuda para identificar que condições são necessárias para este tipo de aquário. 
Há que começar de novo mas bem!

Então aqui vai o equipamento que tenho:

Aquário 120x60x60

Iluminação 8x54W T5 - serão necessárias tantas? Pretendo trocar as lâmpadas agora durante o reset

Escumador ATB Small cone

Reactor Cálcio com botija CO2 5kg - será necessário ou bastará 1 reactor kalk?

Circulação - 1 resun 15000 mais 2 chinocas. Quero comprar algo também mas o quê?

Sump 80x40x40

Reactor de fosfatos phosban

Retorno Eheim 2500l/h

Penso que está aqui o essencial. Agora venham daí as dicas para ver se isto entra nos eixos.  :Pracima: 

Abraço
Hugo

----------


## Carlos Trabuco

> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Já há cerca de 3 anos que tenho um aquário misto (sps, lps e moles) mas os azares não me têm largado.
> O último, ainda a decorrer, foi o suficiente para encher o aquário com dinoflagelados/diatomáceas, RTN em quase todos os SPS e até mesmo os moles estão todos mirrados. Não obstante, 2 anthias também morreram... Não está mesmo fácil!
> 
> Acho que esta foto consegue ilustrar bem o problema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viva Companheiro Hugo.
Sinto muito pelo sucedido. Não desanimes e avança de novo para este maravilhoso hobbie.
Deves realmente fazer o que te aconselharam, desmanchar tudo, limpares muito bem toda a rocha e a areia, e começar do zero com a devida calma.
Acho que tens ai bom material para começar.
No que respeita à circulação, eu tambem tenho no meu sistema bombas, há 11 meses, chinocas, optei por elas por serem mais as baratas. Claro que não se comparam às tunze e muito menos às vortech. Mas desenrrascam :-)
Reactor de cálcio não vai precisar dele para já, mas o de kalk vais precisar já no inicio.
A iluminação acho demasiada, bastaria uma calha com 6 lampadas de 54W, ou então desligares 2 das lampadas dessa calha, uma vez que só pretendes manter LPS e moles. Os SPS é que precisam de muita luz.
Agora de principio, não vais precisar de muita iluminação e vais aumentando o fotoperiodo à medida que o ciclo do aqua vai avançando.

Boa sorte para esse teu novo projecto.

Abraço
Carlos Trabuco

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Hugo

Como já tivemos oportunidade de falar, acho que foi a melhor decisão que tomaste, pois sem tempo, há que optar por um sistema menos exigente.
Em relação à iluminação, poderás optar por deixares como está , ou usares só 6x54 watts, que chega perfeitamente.
Inicialmente eu optaria, por usar unicamente o reactor de Kalk, e mais tarde(6 meses), verificava a necessidade ou não de se montar um reactor de calcio.
Mantinha sem exitação alguma o reactor de fosfatos e carvao activado na sump, e esse escumador que possuís.
Em relação ao retorno, essa bomba parece-me bem e quanto à circulação, eu optaria caso fosse viável por uma vortech mp 40, que chega e sobra para esse tamanho de aquario, ficando muito bem servido.
E já agora dou-te uma dica para o nome deste teu novo projecto " Renascer de Novo".

Abraço grande e boa sorte

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Ou "FENIX"!

----------


## hernani esteves

olha. 
vou ser bruto.
no money no fun.
Material em condições primeiro.
Depois então é que se gasta dinheiro em vivos.
podes sempre revolver tudo e ainda agravas mais o teu problema.
tem calma quanto mais mexeres pior.
969731812

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Carlos, entre calha de 6 ou 8, é preferivel 8, mas também depende de que calha é, qual é?

Na minha opinião punha uma Vortech MP40, ocupa menos espaço no aqua e é uma bomba!

O reactor de calcio tirava e punha sistema de balling.

No meu caso não tenho reactor de fosfatos, mas tenho sempre um saco com carvão e resina, e até agora nunca tive fosfatos.

Boa sorte para o renascer, se precisares de algo avisa.

Cumps.

----------


## Hugo Duarte

Boas pessoal  :Olá: ,

Obrigado a todos pelas dicas.




> Ou "FENIX"!


Fenix é um nome porreiro mas depois de todas as chatices que tive, ia mais para fónix! Mas Fenix é uma boa sugestão!  :Coradoeolhos: 




> Olá Hugo
> 
> Como já tivemos oportunidade de falar, acho que foi a melhor decisão que tomaste, pois sem tempo, há que optar por um sistema menos exigente.
> Em relação à iluminação, poderás optar por deixares como está , ou usares só 6x54 watts, que chega perfeitamente.
> Inicialmente eu optaria, por usar unicamente o reactor de Kalk, e mais tarde(6 meses), verificava a necessidade ou não de se montar um reactor de calcio.
> Mantinha sem exitação alguma o reactor de fosfatos e carvao activado na sump, e esse escumador que possuís.
> Em relação ao retorno, essa bomba parece-me bem e quanto à circulação, eu optaria caso fosse viável por uma vortech mp 40, que chega e sobra para esse tamanho de aquario, ficando muito bem servido.
> E já agora dou-te uma dica para o nome deste teu novo projecto " Renascer de Novo".
> 
> Abraço grande e boa sorte


Olá Paulo,
os SPS já estão no aquário dum amigo e neste momento tenho meia dúzia de LPS e os peixes. Os mais resistentes. Já tenho dias de férias marcados para dar início à desmontagem e remontagem. O renascer...
Vamos a ver se o Pai Natal traz uma Vortech!!!
Que tipo de layout sugeres para LPS e moles? 




> olha. 
> vou ser bruto.
> no money no fun.
> Material em condições primeiro.
> Depois então é que se gasta dinheiro em vivos.
> podes sempre revolver tudo e ainda agravas mais o teu problema.
> tem calma quanto mais mexeres pior.
> 969731812


Vou ser directo, quem disse que não há money? Por causa das bombas chinocas?  :yb668:  
Mexer é a palavra do dia, em vários sítios. O primeiro é garantir condições para todos os peixes que tenho num aquário de 350l que estou a montar para o efeito. Acho que o ATB aguenta... Podia ser melhor, um Bubble King, mas foi o que os  deram na altura  :yb665:   Por outro, montar o sistema principal com tudo certinho e acima de tudo, o ciclo completo e bem feito.




> Boas Carlos, entre calha de 6 ou 8, é preferivel 8, mas também depende de que calha é, qual é?
> 
> Na minha opinião punha uma Vortech MP40, ocupa menos espaço no aqua e é uma bomba!
> 
> O reactor de calcio tirava e punha sistema de balling.
> 
> No meu caso não tenho reactor de fosfatos, mas tenho sempre um saco com carvão e resina, e até agora nunca tive fosfatos.
> 
> Boa sorte para o renascer, se precisares de algo avisa.
> ...


A calha vai ser substituida por algo com 8x54W numa só. Algo do género da ATI ou mesmo ATI. Neste momento são duas Arcadias de 4x54W com lâmpadas da Giesemann e KZ.
Já tenho reactor de cálcio e não me parece que vá enveredar pelo Balling. Não vejo razões para isso e estou contente com o reactor. 
Ah quanto a Vortech tens toda a razão, pequena, uma só e eficiente. Mas valerá a pena um bicho desses para LPS e moles? 

Obrigado a todos. Assim que puser as mâos à massa, coloco fotos para mostrar a evolução.
Abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas pessoal ,
> 
> 
> Olá Paulo,
> Que tipo de layout sugeres para LPS e moles? 
> 
> Abraço


Olá Hugo

Gostos não se discutem e são pessoais, convido-te a vires a minha casa, conversar-mos um pouco e veres o meu layout.

----------


## hernani esteves

ok.

----------


## Hugo Duarte

Boas,

Já vão quase 3 semanas que renasceu este aquário e tem estado a "marinar" até ao momento.
Há cerca de 4 dias apareceram as alguinhas que ninguém gosta, mas que fazem parte do ciclo que se está a desenvolver. Fotoperiodo de 4 horas diárias com cerca de 300W (HQI 400W 12.000K Reeflux).
Hoje deu para medir alguns parâmetros (não medi Ca nem Mg):

PH - 8,3
Kh - 8
NO3 - <1 mg/l
PO4 - indetectável
Amónia - 0

Que acham destes valores? Tenho adicionado Bioptim e Biodigest regularmente conforme as instruções. A RV foi toda lavada com água do aquário à temperatura de 26º. O areão estava horrivel e acabei por colocar novo areão, bem lavado em água corrente.
Ainda não consegui nenhuma foto, a ver se logo já arranjo.

Os peixes e os LPS que estão no outro aquário provisório estão impecáveis. A euphylia que esteve toda fechada durante umas semanas voltou agora à normalidade. Catalaphylia, Trachiphylia espectaculares. A acanthastrea que sobrou sofreu um bocado por causa do peixe-folha. Fartou-se de a bicar.....

Abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas,
> 
> Já vão quase 3 semanas que renasceu este aquário e tem estado a "marinar" até ao momento.
> Há cerca de 4 dias apareceram as alguinhas que ninguém gosta, mas que fazem parte do ciclo que se está a desenvolver. Fotoperiodo de 4 horas diárias com cerca de 300W (HQI 400W 12.000K Reeflux).
> Hoje deu para medir alguns parâmetros (não medi Ca nem Mg):
> 
> PH - 8,3
> Kh - 8
> NO3 - <1 mg/l
> ...


Olá Hugo

O facto de estares a adicionar bactérias, faz com que o ciclo se esteja a fazer de forma mais rápida, no entanto não te deixes enganar por esses valores que te está a dar neste momento.
Espero que consigas controlar esses teus impulsos e não coloques os peixes e corais no aquário, para que não te tragam dissabores de maior.

Agora é paciência nao te desiludires com as algas menos desejáveis que irão teimar em aparecer.

----------


## Hugo Duarte

> Olá Hugo
> 
> O facto de estares a adicionar bactérias, faz com que o ciclo se esteja a fazer de forma mais rápida, no entanto não te deixes enganar por esses valores que te está a dar neste momento.
> Espero que consigas controlar esses teus impulsos e não coloques os peixes e corais no aquário, para que não te tragam dissabores de maior.
> 
> Agora é paciência nao te desiludires com as algas menos desejáveis que irão teimar em aparecer.


Viva,

Os valores parecem OK mas realmente tens razão e nada me garante que não possam disparar entretanto. Daí so estar a pensar colocar os peixes e corais entre o Natal e o fim de ano. É preciso mesmo ter paciência e resistir à tentação  :SbOk: 

Gostava mesmo era de mudar a bicharada que cá anda, mas isso é algo que para já está fora de questão (há sempre por perto uma 2ª voz que vai dando uns bitaites)... A minha ideia era só ter 1 peixe maior (adorava ter um Sohal) e um cardume de peixes mais pequenos. Enfim,  não passa mesmo de ideias.

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Duarte

Bem, finalmente consegui uma foto.

Ainda está tudo numa versão provisória mas foi o que consegui re-montar. A ideia é de ficar só LPS e moles, mas como nunca se sabe como correm as coisas no futuro, montei 1 ilha mais alta que caso queira permite ter alguns SPS. Também tem bastante espaço para os peixes e para colocar uns LPS no chão.

Não consegui limpar na totalidade o vidro do fundo mas também qualquer dia fica cheio de coralina e portanto resolvido.
Digam de vossa justiça, não tenho muito jeito para layouts portanto....



Abraço
Hugo

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boas hugo os valores estam bem excepto no3.tas a adicionar bactérias o q leva o ciclo do aqua a avançar.para ja espera mais 2meses.

----------


## Hugo Duarte

Boas,

então está assim tão mal? Se calhar faltam umas rochas lá pelo meio... Ou limpar o vidro...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Bem, isto cá vai andando. Qual acham o melhor regime de TPA neste período? 

Abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Boas,
> 
> então está assim tão mal? Se calhar faltam umas rochas lá pelo meio... Ou limpar o vidro... 
> 
> Bem, isto cá vai andando. Qual acham o melhor regime de TPA neste período? 
> 
> Abraço


 
Eu não desgosto do Layout ... Para mim não mexia mais. Isso vai-se sempre alterando com a entrada de corais ...

Quando às TPA na NMHO ...  :Coradoeolhos: 
TPA de 20% de 4 em 4 dias ... religiosamente. No final do ciclo, cerca de 10 dias depois de amónia = 0, medes os nitratos. Se estiverem baixos continuas com as TPA mas espaçando para semanal. Se estiverem altos, então logo mudas 50% da água.

Eu na realidade mudei 100% mas foi porque montei um aquário novo ...

Atenção que para mim o ciclo nunca está completo. A cada introdução de um vivo, tens um novo ciclo ... ou mini-ciclo. Compete ver é se o eco-sistema está preparado para o suportar por isso muita calma na introdução de vivos.

Abraço,

----------


## Hugo Duarte

Boas pessoal,

Parece que este projecto chegou ao fim. Esta foi a última tentativa que fiz mas não bem sucedida. É preciso ter tempo disponível para acompanhar este tipo de aquários, coisa que não tenho. Por outro lado, só tenho tido azares atrás de azares. A última passou por o aquário estar mais de 15 horas sem energia. Temperaturas frias, o aquário ainda no início da maturação e os peixes acabaram por sofrer bastante. Não dá mais...

Vou começar a vender os peixes e despachar o material todo.

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda.

Abraço
Hugo

----------

